# Funny Google Searches



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.pleated-jeans.com/2011/08/30/16-funny-google-search-results/










LOL! Theres 15 more on that site.


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

My personal favorite


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)




----------

